# iPad Pro 11 2nd gen



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone use one of these as a head unit yet? Just picked one up and have room to install one but don’t know how to get optical out to an Alpine PXE proc. Any help would be appreciated! I’ve tried googling it but haven’t really found any good info on it yet.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

They are usb c I believe, use a charging pass through usb hub and a topping D10 via optical, excellent digital audio extraction from an idevice 👍🏼 I use a cck3 and topping via optical into my helix dsp


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the reply! I’ll look into those.


----------

